# Did they produce a 2001 S6 in the United States?



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't seem to find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

No.
From Audi S6 on Wikipedia (right-hand side):


> Assembly: Neckarsulm, Germany
> Tokyo, Japan (AMA, C4 only)



Why?


----------



## flylowli (May 31, 2005)

No. US got an S6 Avant in 2002-03.


----------

